# Casting Practice Tomorrow!



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

OK guys!

Tomorrow I'm going out to practice casting. Anyone in the Raleigh/Wake Forest area is welcome to join me.

I'll have three setups, some lead and a few baseballs. Also might have a video camera and tripod so I can see what I'm doing.

The field I have in mind is off Fox Rd, right next to 540 and close to Triangle Town Center. For those of you familiar to the area, it's the one with the lone old tree and the short paved area.










So come on out and cast a bit if you find the time. I'll be out around noon and will probably stay until three or four if the weather is nice.

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Pendulum Cast?*

All right. I took my camera out with me today, and along with several useful clips of my OTG I recorded this video.

It shows my interpretation (from what I've gotten from staring at my physics notes and then staring at my first casting video and then thinking about it for a while) of a pendulum cast.

If those who know more about it than I could chime in and tell me whether I have it right.






The weight's path can somewhat be followed, though the quality is not very good.

More videos are to follow once I start recording on tape instead of on a memory stick. Then I can hopefully start to improve with help from all the true casters here!

Evan


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

longer drop length is one thing that i can see right off of the bat, drop it down to maybe to your forgrip above your reel, and see how that feels. 

also, slow down a little, and let the lead catch up b4 u bring the rod around for the punch.

also, when u make the turn with your body to look foward, pick a spot in the sky, and keep looking high, it helps. tommy told me that, to keep looking up, and it really does make a difference.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot Jesse.

Yeah the drop length is one thing that I changed on my second attempt.

Now when you say let the lead catch up, what do you mean? In this video I'm facing away from the intended direction and letting the lead swing out behind me before bringing the rod tip down and around. What should I change?

And thanks for the looking high advice. I'm prone to looking at the weight, so I will give that a try.

Anyone else got tips for me?

Evan


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

And here's one of my ground casts. Any tips on this would be greatly appreciated.






Evan


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

drop the weight down more, and step into the cast, your hips will generate tremendous power. Also make sure the weight is at a 90 degree angle to the rod tip.and keep the rod tip about 6 inches off the ground. I am sure Tommy will chime in here with more of what he told me. I would also get the OTG cast down first, before even attempting the pendulum.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> drop the weight down more, and step into the cast, your hips will generate tremendous power. Also make sure the weight is at a 90 degree angle to the rod tip.and keep the rod tip about 6 inches off the ground. I am sure Tommy will chime in here with more of what he told me. I would also get the OTG cast down first, before even attempting the pendulum.


I'm by no means anyone who should be giving you advice, "but".
I've also been working on my distance casting for over a month now. One thing that helped me was watching and dissecting some vids. One thing I noticed immediately, was as outfishin28 said, place your rod tip just above the ground. The other thing I noticed, keep your right arm straight (stiff) through the swing.
These two things alone added 30 yards to my cast, first try, and i had been throwing at least 100 times or more and was stuck at the same distance to no avail.

Hope this helps, Good Luck


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. I had been holding the tip about a foot off the ground, Will drop it and place the weight at more of a 90 angle. Also good to note about the right arm. I guess I'm subconsciously bending it to snap harder.

One question: Is a step a good addition while learning? I was working off the idea that I get the stationary OTG down first then work in a step. But maybe I should go ahead and add the step to my cast at this point?

Keep the advice coming, you guys are a real great help.

Evan


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Work in the step asap and slow down and practice your form so as not to worry if it only goes 30 ft. I actually brake the max out of my casting reels when I get there and work on form the first 30 minutes then try loosening up the brakes (mags) then go for the distance after my confidense is in full force. I didnt measure my cast for at least a couple months after I first started. Practice practice and when you get tired practice somemore as your looking good and have nowhere to go but up from here. Wish we had more people down my way to practice with as its easier person to person.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

add WAY more drop length.
slow down on cast. ALOT
slowly, SLOWLY, add more and more rotation in the beginning of cast.
now do this 1000 or so times until you get the hang of it.

do OTG only for now, dont think about pendulum..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ooeric said:


> add WAY more drop length.
> slow down on cast. ALOT
> slowly, SLOWLY, add more and more rotation in the beginning of cast.
> now do this 1000 or so times until you get the hang of it.
> ...


Good advice- and you should find that adding the extra drop length will aid in slowing down the cast, as it will take longer for the sinker to "come around".

Strat with your body facing 180 degrees away form the target. This would equate with having your back to the target at the set up. If you can incorporate a step forward and to the side with your leading foot you will be able to add a bunch of rotation to the cast.

Always look up- this will aid in getting the lead to fly a little higher- and more on target.

Don't want to give you to much to think about at this stage. If you can make it down to see Tommy for a casting lesson, or come out to a Sportcast field event next year, you can pick up some good pointers. Viedo helps and can get you started, one on one instruction is even better. 

Keep it up, the only way to improve is to study and practice- you got the right idea. 

:fishing:


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Let me know when your going to practice again & I'll meet you . Thanks


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to learn more about surfcasting as we speak. Not sure on what equipment to buy and what not. I live in Fayetteville and will be coming back to the states in about a week. Maybe you could give some advice on gear to buy and some pointers on how to cast. I would like to target sharks in the future but mainly just want to learn to surfcast. Let me know if you're going again any time soon. Raleigh isn't too far.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I need some practice too.

I recently got a squider and i cant cast that thing to save my life. I can only get about 1/4 of the distance i can get with a spinner.


----------

